# Should I go to Specsavers?



## Stuartrox

I'm moving to the Algarve at the end of the month and I've just had a reminder from Specsavers saying my eye test is due and offering me one for around £10 - now I could do with some new glasses but not urgently so... should I get my test and possibly new specs here or wait till I come over?


----------



## canoeman

Oh definitely cheaper in UK by lots and make sure you get a prescription easier and cheaper to order glasses online from UK unless you need varifocals etc


----------



## siobhanwf

GO TO SPECSAVERS! in an emergency I have had to pay €650 for a pair her in Portugal 

You can also buy online from glasses direct but they will only deliver to a uk address


----------



## canoeman

Glasses Direct post to Portugal now £7.50 but prescription must be less than 2 years old and they might not supply some complex prescriptions


----------



## siobhanwf

that's good news canoeman. When I bought from them they supplied varifocal lens which were successful. It cost at the time €60 to have the eye test done.


----------



## Stuartrox

Thanks everyone! That's the real beauty of forums like this - I've just came back from 6 weeks of researching - you can't think of everything and it was only the specsavers reminder today that made me think of it - so glad I can ask you guys! Looks like I SHOULD be going to Specsavers!!


----------



## canoeman

Also renew your UK D/L so you have the max 10 years before expiry, it will make your life easier


----------



## Slackrat

siobhanwf said:


> GO TO SPECSAVERS! in an emergency I have had to pay €650 for a pair her in Portugal
> 
> You can also buy online from glasses direct but they will only deliver to a uk address


Spex4less Everite House Hoylake Wirral, Cheshire CH47 4BG United Kingdom 0151 6326611


----------



## Slackrat

Slackrat said:


> Spex4less Everite House Hoylake Wirral, Cheshire CH47 4BG United Kingdom 0151 6326611


Apologies

Site URL is
https://spex4less1.infusionsoft.com/app/linkClick/1520/816d1cf1d9d9233e/19007275/eaf137b8df202d99

I personally had a complex problem and it was resolved expediently, professionally and cheaply


----------

